# Tell me about Saluki/saluki crosses



## PolarSkye (31 December 2013)

Just curious . . . .

P


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 December 2013)

LOOOOOOVE Salukis


----------



## PolarSkye (31 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			LOOOOOOVE Salukis 

Click to expand...

Me too . . . but I was hoping for a teensy bit more info .  Specifically saluki/whippet or possibly Italian Greyhound crosses (i.e., little, but very definitely lurcher-y/saluki).

Temperament?  Character?  Things to watch out for?  Diet specifics?  Recall?  Health problems?

That sort of thing.

P


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			Me too . . . but I was hoping for a teensy bit more info .  Specifically saluki/whippet or possibly Italian Greyhound crosses (i.e., little, but very definitely lurcher-y/saluki).

Temperament?  Character?  Things to watch out for?  Diet specifics?  Recall?  Health problems?

That sort of thing.

P
		
Click to expand...

I know was bumping as interested myself  i think irishdan on here has them..........


----------



## Spook (31 December 2013)

We used to keep saluki X lurchers in the days before the ban, to course hares and lamp rabbits, endless amounts of stamina and with an insatiable drive to hunt. Great temperament but not the easiest sort to train to be obedient. Once broken to farm stock they were reliable. Very thin skinned and not suitable for rough country, they "tear" easily. Nor are they suitable for outhouse accommodation in cold weather. Can be extraordinarily destructive, ours were fine but some of the litter bros. and sis. were demons...... having said that ours did once jump through the glass in the kitchen window when she saw  hares in the front field. Not for the person who is out all day I reckon.


----------



## {97702} (31 December 2013)

I've only got limited experiences of salukis and saluki lurchers but they have all been beautiful, ditzy, with high prey drive and low recall  I've sworn never to have one, much as I love the way they look, because all the ones I have come across seemed to have a screw loose in the nicest possible way  

I would say that they are much more energetic and 'on the go' than my lazy greyhounds, hopefully there will be someone on here who can dispel all my misconceptions and tell you what fabulous dogs they are


----------



## Alec Swan (31 December 2013)

Spook said:



			We used to keep saluki X lurchers in the days before the ban, to course hares and lamp rabbits, endless amounts of stamina and with an insatiable drive to hunt. Great temperament but not the easiest sort to train to be obedient. Once broken to farm stock they were reliable. Very thin skinned and not suitable for rough country, they "tear" easily. Nor are they suitable for outhouse accommodation in cold weather. Can be extraordinarily destructive, ours were fine but some of the litter bros. and sis. were demons...... having said that ours did once jump through the glass in the kitchen window when she saw  hares in the front field. Not for the person who is out all day I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

An excellent appraisal.  Desert dogs and rather aloof and disinterested in what's of no use to them,  too.  Rather "Arab" in their outlook,  perhaps!  Regarding your mention of stamina,  with sufficient Saluki blood,  the coursing crossbreds are serious distance dogs,  and there's many a hare which at 600 yards plus has given up.  They aren't "my" dog,  and to be truthful,  I wouldn't really want another,  even though the latest pup to arrive has lugs like a helicopter.  With luck he'll grow in to them!  His skeletal and muscle structure,  even at 5 months are very pleasing.  We will see!!

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (31 December 2013)

I've got one, she is the most fantastic dog but much more cat than dog. When she was young she killed everything up to and including fallow bucks, although she is only 23" high. Her prey drive is second to none. She is compeltey untrainable but has good recall when not running, once she has gone she is gone and there is no point yelling. If you stop her before she has bolted she will come back easily and walks to heel. She will retrieve to hand when so inclined but not so good now she is older. She doesn't kill anything much now anyway as she is old and doddery.
She is brilliant with my chickens and not interested in anything feathered, she used to love chasing the horses but did learn not to eventually. (I think they just started ignoring her).
I goth er as an adult rescue from the dog warden.


----------



## Spook (31 December 2013)

Yes Clodagh, I was going to say that ours were lethal with roe deer, especially if going together....... no matter how far they went..... they usually pulled them down eventually. And yes very cat like..... but I do love cats.

Actually, now, I dare not have one...... probably get done for coursing illegally..... but they will take themselves naturally, that's what they were bred for. Plenty of acreage needed for this sort of breed, they do need masses of exercise. 

OP unless you are fantastically dedicated I'd go for a retired greyhound....... they generally are very easy by comparison and do have a sight hound/long dog glamourous look too, unless there is a specific reason for wanting the saluki. It's sad but there just is no job for them in this country anymore.


----------



## {97702} (31 December 2013)

Agree with Spook - if you want a loving, faithful dog go for a greyhound dog   Bitches are more cat-like and aloof, but nowhere near as bad as salukis


----------



## twiggy2 (31 December 2013)

out of all the lurchers those with saluki in them are generally more aloof and lack recall, as dessert dogs they are built to cover great distances and think/hunt without direction so are often far ranging which is not always a good idea depending on where you live, lovely elegant dogs generally a bit to lightly built for my tastes, the bitch above is unusual in that she is heavier than is often seen in the saluki lurcher-often have pretty facial markings too.


----------



## Alec Swan (31 December 2013)

Clodagh said:



			I've got one, .......
I goth er as an adult rescue from the dog warden.





Click to expand...

Clodagh,  that is actually a very smart bitch with what appears to be a lovely front,  just enough depth and super quarters,  with just enough proportion of pastern.  I really don't care for pasterns that are too long as they'll lead all so often,  to poorly shaped hocks.  She has a decent (and for my taste,  a vital) amount of substance to her,  and at a guess,  I'd think that the Saluki influence is a couple of generations back,  one parent or the other being a half-bred.

If I was going to nit pic,  _from the photo_,  she looks to be a bit short coupled,  and again,  for my taste,  but from what you say,  that's hardly held her back,  though that could be the photo!  Very smart indeed.  Did you ever have pups from her,  and how old was she when the pic was taken?

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (31 December 2013)

She was about 3 or 4 there. She did well showing, but hated it with a passion so I stopped making her go, which was a shame as she usually won! Is it a back like a drake, head like a snake? There is more to that rhyme. She is longer than she looks in that pic, apart from broken toes she has never had a days lameness until now when the back end is a bit gimpy if, like yesterday, she vanished after a herd of deer.
She has got a bit of something else in her, possibly terrier or collie? She is a proper mutley really, something gave her the broken coat.
No puppies, she was spayed as soon as she came home!


----------



## Spook (31 December 2013)

Indeed....

Head like a snake,
Neck like a drake,
Back like a beam,
Side like a bream,
'N' tail like a rat!

That's what I remember anyway .... there is more but without looking it up I cannot be sure....... Fabulous, I bemourn the demise of all such things beautiful.....


----------



## Alec Swan (31 December 2013)

Clodagh said:



			......

No puppies, she was spayed as soon as she came home!
		
Click to expand...

Philistine! 

I'm not surprised that she won when you showed her.  I'm not really in to showing dogs,  as I sometimes look at the judges and wonder which end of the lead they're looking at.  If a dog doesn't enjoy it,  then we don't do it, do we?  

Alec.


----------



## Leo Walker (31 December 2013)

if you have a look at some youtube videos of them hunting you see why they dont make easy pets. Beautiful, beautiful dogs! but bred for a purpose, and if you take that purpose away you need to replace it with something. I have a working bred whippet and hes the love of my life but hes not easy as a pet dog. I dont work him traditionally, so I work really hard at making him think hes working when hes not! A saluki would be in a whole different league!


----------



## Leo Walker (31 December 2013)

Alec if I post a pic of mine would you tell me what you think of him? A lot of old whippet/lurcher men really, really rated him as a pup but hes 2 yr old now and I'd be interested to know if hes matured into the dog they thought he would, and I'm clueless!


----------



## PolarSkye (31 December 2013)

In the interest of not being cryptic . . . I am asking because there is a little pup at the yard - she's a Saluki crossed with something (and that something is very small - which is why I mentioned Italian greyhound) who is just tugging at my heartstrings.  I don't want to go into too much detail . . . she is quite young (I would guess about five months or so - her paws aren't huge/are in proportion) and she is a skitty little bubba . . . skinny, nervous, wormy . . . and I am thinking (somewhat foolishly) about making an offer for her (no, I'm not being presumptuous . . . if you want further info on why I think I can do this, PM me).  

I might be opening a huge can of worms . . . but this little girl has won my heart - she's unbelievably sweet (practically glues herself to my chest every time I pick her up) . . . and she needs some decent food in her belly and some TLC.  However, heart is most definitely ruling head at the minute . . . and I'm trying to engage brain.

Given how tiny she is (and the fact that she's coloured), the only thing that gives her Saluki-ness away is the telltale mask and her ears . . . 

HELP - either talk sense into me or tell me I should scoop her up and bring her home.

P


----------



## {97702} (31 December 2013)

Well if you scoop her up and bring her home, be prepared for a whole bundle of fun as a pet dog - ignore all that Spook and AlecSwan have said about working dogs, as pet dogs they are a whole different ball game  

But of course I would do it in an instant


----------



## Alec Swan (31 December 2013)

By all means,  but assessing dogs from pics is difficult,  unless they are standing correctly.  Clodagh's for instance appears to be a bit short coupled,  but then she's not really standing square.  It will though,  only be my opinion,  and we all know about opinions,  don't we?!!

To photograph a dog,  or any animal for that matter,  stand the animal so that it's slightly uphill,  as in,  it's front feet are higher that its rear.  If you post any pics,  give some sort of indicator of the dog's height,  stand beside him,  or stand him beside a bicycle,  anything to offer as a comparison.  Clodagh's delightful bitch looks taller than 23",  to me,  but a better indicator will be pics with something which is known,  even a brick wall will do!

Alec.


----------



## PolarSkye (31 December 2013)

I've had a lurcher before - Tilly was a whippet/staffy cross and talk about aloof.  She was nobody's dog, was definitely part cat (used to jump onto the kitchen counters and eat the butter) and was virtually untrainable.  Loved her though, and she made a lovely family pet once we learned her "ways" and made allowances for her (no walking off lead was a big one).

I'm not ignorant to lurcher ways . . . but I am trying to be rational.

P


----------



## {97702} (31 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			I've had a lurcher before - Tilly was a whippet/staffy cross and talk about aloof.  She was nobody's dog, was definitely part cat (used to jump onto the kitchen counters and eat the butter) and was virtually untrainable.  Loved her though, and she made a lovely family pet once we learned her "ways" and made allowances for her (no walking off lead was a big one).

I'm not ignorant to lurcher ways . . . but I am trying to be rational.

P
		
Click to expand...

In that case, DEFINITELY go for it    

Rational?  Oh, I don't know such a word exists.....


----------



## Clodagh (31 December 2013)

I would have another lurcher in an instant, but OH says no. The time he reversed his landrover out and she had lined up 5 hares underneath it kind of killed any love he has for them as a type. She is a compulsive hunter, thief and liar but the most wonderful affectionate dog, but always on her terms, which are very amenable. She doesn't like children but that only started after a really horrible one tried to crush her, she bit him and has done so again since. She is very delicate and really feels pain when she isn't running!
I would say go for it with the pup, half our troubles would not have happened if we had a proper fence but we have never been able to keep her in so she has run wild. She jumps out the upstairs windows if shut in the house, and it is a big Victorian high ceilinged farmhouse so that is no mean feat!
She was measured at 23" at a show so I am sure she is no bigger.






The scar on her hindquaters was her first muntjac, I found her virtually bled out in the horse paddock. That was the first of her seriously huge rips and cuts vet bills.


----------



## PolarSkye (31 December 2013)

Lévrier;12232289 said:
			
		


			In that case, DEFINITELY go for it    

Rational?  Oh, I don't know such a word exists.....

Click to expand...

Well, there's certainly room on the sofa for one more little one - the other two (both collie crosses) don't take up much room and Dinky would certainly share space by the fire . . . and this isn't being RATIONAL!

P


----------



## Alec Swan (31 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			.......

HELP - either talk sense into me or tell me I should scoop her up and bring her home.

P
		
Click to expand...

I'm really not sure why you're bothering to ask.  You know full well what you're going to do,  don't you? :rolleyes3: Get on with it and post some pics!! :wink3:

Alec.


----------



## {97702} (31 December 2013)

Clodagh said:



			I would have another lurcher in an instant, but OH says no. The time he reversed his landrover out and she had lined up 5 hares underneath it kind of killed any love he has for them as a type
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?  Swap your OH, that is an amazing feat


----------



## {97702} (31 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			Well, there's certainly room on the sofa for one more little one - the other two (both collie crosses) don't take up much room and Dinky would certainly share space by the fire . . . and this isn't being RATIONAL!

P
		
Click to expand...

Well go on then, don't waste any time   What colour is she if she has a mask?  I am a sucker for black and tans personally but they are all lovely


----------



## PolarSkye (31 December 2013)

Clodagh said:



			I would have another lurcher in an instant, but OH says no. The time he reversed his landrover out and she had lined up 5 hares underneath it kind of killed any love he has for them as a type. She is a compulsive hunter, thief and liar but the most wonderful affectionate dog, but always on her terms, which are very amenable. She doesn't like children but that only started after a really horrible one tried to crush her, she bit him and has done so again since. She is very delicate and really feels pain when she isn't running!
I would say go for it with the pup, half our troubles would not have happened if we had a proper fence but we have never been able to keep her in so she has run wild. She jumps out the upstairs windows if shut in the house, and it is a big Victorian high ceilinged farmhouse so that is no mean feat!
She was measured at 23" at a show so I am sure she is no bigger.






The scar on her hindquaters was her first muntjac, I found her virtually bled out in the horse paddock. That was the first of her seriously huge rips and cuts vet bills.
		
Click to expand...

She is beautiful, and that's quite some scar!  Lurchers in general (particularly those with a high proportion of sighthound) do tear easily.  Oh, and five hares is a real achievement . . . what a huntress.  

P


----------



## Alliya (31 December 2013)

I had the best dog ever Taz my Saluki x boarder collie got her as a puppy for Just the cost of £24 after a lady with a top show collie went to stay at a boarding kennels and when she came home she was expecting a big whoops boarding kennels forgot to tell the owners 

she was the best dog I could every ask for she was great with the horses, children and all over animals except squirrels she used to chase them but got very confused when she chased one out side the stable block where it died of shock and she stood over it waiting for it to play chase again and as a puppy she ate the car door but that was a once only we just changed the car  

but she was the best she came to my wedding looked after both my kids as babies went to work and pub with hubby and carried his tools at work for him 

I so miss her but she was a one off my elegant collie look alike with the slim nose


----------



## PolarSkye (31 December 2013)

Lévrier;12232318 said:
			
		


			Well go on then, don't waste any time   What colour is she if she has a mask?  I am a sucker for black and tans personally but they are all lovely 

Click to expand...

She's the palest fawn and white with a fawn/black and white mask.  She has fawn and white on her little body - a fawn blanket with some white markings, white underneath and a white tail and white paws/stockings.  Such a dainty little thing.

P


----------



## {97702} (31 December 2013)

Okay - make an offer tomorrow and bring her home, then we can see some pictures   She sounds just lovely


----------



## MurphysMinder (31 December 2013)

Well I know nothing about salukis or saluki crosses, but I reckon from your posts that she will shortly have joined your family


----------



## PolarSkye (31 December 2013)

None of you are helping .

Will update you when I have spoken to youngster who "owns" her . . . 

P


----------



## 2Greys (31 December 2013)

There's quite a few saluki lurcher owners on lurcher link forum.  A lady we met off there does agility & flyball with her saluki x's.

 If pups in poor state & I wouldn't be paying much & potentially supporting a dodgy breeder to  carry on. Then I'd take pup get it healthy & try to rehome it via rescue if it wasn't type for me.


----------



## diamonddogs (31 December 2013)

I lost my gorgeous Saluki X last spring at the age of nine (good going for a sighthound).

He was a beautiful looking dog, who we got as a puppy from the RSPCA. He was the easiest dog I've ever had, having kept Dobermanns for years. Quiet, very easy to train and exercise was a simple matter of taking him to the field, letting him off the lead for a sprint, then taking him home for a lie down!

Sighthounds are the wimps of the dog world - a simple thing like having his nails done you'd think he was being murdered. Generally they have a highly developed chase instinct (originally bred for hunting gazelle, I heard) so I wouldn't want to introduce an adult to cats - ours was introduced to our two as a puppy so grew up with a healthy respect for cats.

As someone has already said, they're house dogs and feel the cold, so a coat is essential for winter walks.

I'd have another in a heartbeat, but OH says no more dogs.


----------



## mainpower (31 December 2013)

I have two Saluki/Greyhound lurcher bitches and they are both excellent pets but with very different characters. Lily was a rescue pup, she was the runt of the litter and was destined to be "slapped between two bricks" when I got her. Her siblings were huge brindles (mum was a brindle ex racer and dad a black/tan Saluki/Greyhound) and she was a tiny blonde thing, with splayed out hips. She dragged herself around for the first few weeks but has grown into the most beautiful speedy girl with really good recall. She is very "posh" though, couldn't possibly demean herself by eating raw food or chewing a bone!

Sophie was left behind by travelers, "rescued" by the local batty dog woman who used her to babysit when she went out and couldn't be bothered to take her baby with her. She is very nice but dim...has selective deafness, eats anything and everything, and does a good impression of Scooby Doo's gulps! Unfortunately her recall is occasionally defective, and broke a leg chasing a horse. She had it amputated and had the shoulder blade removed but will still beat Lily for speed in a straight line, and hops 5 bar gates like they're the height of a trotting pole.

I'd fill my house with them if I could!


----------



## Spook (31 December 2013)

After some of the recent replies I do wonder???? get a grip for gods sake. These are highly strung difficult dogs and NOT for the faint hearted ....... if at all in doubt do much more research before getting one, if you do good luck!!. The dog could get you into deep ****.


----------



## Nicnac (31 December 2013)

Have you got her yet PolarExpress?  If not, what are you waiting for!  Life's too short to be rational - she needs you.  Pics!!


----------



## PolarSkye (31 December 2013)

Bar Nicnac Humbug said:



			Have you got her yet PolarExpress?  If not, what are you waiting for!  Life's too short to be rational - she needs you.  Pics!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha . . . calm down . . . she's at the yard . . . I need to have a convo with the appropriate people . . . but I will keep you all posted .

Happy New Year!

P


----------



## {97702} (31 December 2013)

Spook said:



			After some of the recent replies I do wonder???? get a grip for gods sake. These are highly strung difficult dogs and NOT for the faint hearted ....... if at all in doubt do much more research before getting one, if you do good luck!!. The dog could get you into deep ****.
		
Click to expand...

No *** Sherlock, this is what we have all been saying....


----------



## diamonddogs (31 December 2013)

Maybe I was lucky with mine then, because I found him really easy. Maybe my personal baptism of fire came with the Dobes - now they ARE hard work as youngsters


----------



## Irishdan (1 January 2014)

Spook said:



			After some of the recent replies I do wonder???? get a grip for gods sake. These are highly strung difficult dogs and NOT for the faint hearted ....... if at all in doubt do much more research before getting one, if you do good luck!!. The dog could get you into deep ****.
		
Click to expand...


We have five pure Salukis - working dogs and pets, not show dogs.  Like every dog they need the correct owner/life style but IMO if you have had experience with a lurcher before you will have absolutely no bother with a wee Saluki cross!  Look forward to seeing the pics 

Ours currently!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v327/lazylurchers/dogsbed_zps6083d807.jpg


----------



## Clodagh (1 January 2014)

Lévrier;12232314 said:
			
		


			Seriously?  Swap your OH, that is an amazing feat 

Click to expand...

I expect there was at least a whole days work there, if not 2. We never saw so many again as she wiped out the hare poluation on the farm. They are now making a comeback thank goodness.

Can't wait to see your new puppy pics PE!


----------



## Clodagh (1 January 2014)

To add... she didn't give the hares a decent start, she put her head down and quartered the stubble like a spaniel, always from the right end for the wind direction, clever to watch and she did have amazing stamina but she wasn't Superlurch!


----------



## baileymoo (1 January 2014)

I have a feathered saluki dog, he's very tall altho I haven't measured him. I didn't have any experience of the breed before I got one and it did shock the hell out of me. I've never known a puppy so destructive and hell bent on ripping the house to shreds. He is an opportunist, will steal any food not 7ft out of reach and doesn't even try and hide the fact. On walks I barely see him, he spends most his time hunting in woods and I would say he is fairly robust but if he stands on a stone he's lame for days. The crap that gets stuck in his ear and tail hair when he goes bush trekking is a nightmare and he cries like a child when I try to remove it. He is ignorant, constantly making noise, disobedient and has a huge separation anxiety.
However, he is the most beautiful creature, so noble and full of himself and i am stopped every time I am out by adoring fans. He is the softest dog I've ever met, they barely smell, he sleeps in my bed, he has never ever shown aggression of any form to anything, he loves kids, his antics are absolutely hilarious and he is literally always up for a cuddle. Yes he hunts, however he doesn't harm our cat and they love together in harmony. You do tend to have heart failure on walks when they bolt (if you can ever find anywhere big enough to let them off!) but I've learnt to relax and enjoy the countryside! They tend to pick a person, and of you are that one person you have a best friend for life. I always said never again however we have just got a greyhound/saluki pup as we are so in love with my saluki. 
Can't post photos on my phone but will when I get home. I'd say go for it!


----------



## Alec Swan (1 January 2014)

Clodagh said:



			....., she put her head down and quartered the stubble like a spaniel, always from the right end for the wind direction, clever to watch and she did have amazing stamina but she wasn't Superlurch!
		
Click to expand...

It's that bumping form of canter isn't it?  That controlled pace which is almost "collected" when the dog is sweeping all before it,  and then as puss sets off,  that release almost as an arrow,  such a turn of foot,  when within three strides,  the dog's flat out.  Such elegance,  and such power,  and all rolled in to one.

When a dog gets the hang of it,  and without sufficient law,  they can mop up hares to the point where carrying them can become a chore!  

Alec.


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 January 2014)

I have a saluki x whippet, no recall when younger at all, she has now though ONLY if there's nothing to distract her.
She is VERY playful to the point of being a thug with my other two dogs (boys).She rules the roost, not them.
She has the inherent &#8220;SALUKI DEATH STARE&#8221; which she dishes out and can stop either or both of the two boys in their tracks, even stopping them entering the same room as her!
Her prey drive is strong, there&#8217;s either &#8220;play mode or hunting&#8221; and nothing in between.
Endless amount of energy but equally can be a couch potato and not go out if the weather is bad, thin skinned and will need a coat.
When younger she had a foot/feet fetish and no sock, shoe, boot, slippers or sandals were safe. You&#8217;d frequently find your shoes or slippers in a heap in the middle of your bed like a statement, although what that was I don&#8217;t know, bored perhaps?
She thrives on raw meat and bones has no chemical wormers either.
She has Diatomaceous Earth and coconut oil in her diet everyday.
She came from a rescue that was shut down and owners put in prison for neglecting/abusing the inhabitants so we had a great deal of work to get her right, she was in a very poor state.
She broke her femur a few months after we got her, she now has a plate rod and pins in her leg but can still run like a rocket and out run whippets on the flat (distance)
So far only a greyhound has been able to overtake her.
Tendancy to have tongue sticking out when at rest which can be very funny to look at!
We would not be without her and I would have another one in an instant, now I know how to handle them and train them and what their weaknesses (selective hearing) are.
Here she is:








[/URL]






[/URL]







[/URL]

NO ROOM ON SETTEE FOR US (note tip of tongue just starting to creep out)!






[/URL]

OR ON MY BED!






[/URL]


----------



## minesadouble (1 January 2014)

We recently lost our lurcher (at the grand old age of 15), he was out of a collie bitch by a Saluki x Deerhound dog. He was very highly strung, hyperactive, tended to be nervous aggressive when he perceived a threat and was a VERY destructive puppy!
However, he was a stunning looking dog, a total athlete with amazing jumping ability, brilliant recall, very loyal and protective of his family and was brilliant with my small children. No idea which breed his various personality traits came from but overall we feel privileged to have had him as part of our family for so many years. 
Good Luck whatever you decide


----------



## Clodagh (1 January 2014)

Cremedementhe what a stunning bitch, a lot like Sash but smoother haired. Sounds similar too!
Sash has never stolen anything from the table or worktops, anytihng lower is fair game. She usually steals and buries things, she isn't really very interested in food itself. When we have Pony Club Camp here she steals everything and hides it. This summer they had a fire alarm drill and the children left doughnuts out, she took 30 which we found hidden under the hedge!
Alec, watching her work is a privelige, her best pal was an old Harrier bitch we had here, together they were very bad news.
As she came from travellers she is well socialised with dogs and people.
My OH says (apologies for upsetting anyone)
'You can take the dog out of the ***** camp but you can't take the ***** out of the dog.'
Ah well it won't upset you all as is starred out but is similar to crikey!


----------



## twiggy2 (1 January 2014)

my lurcher bitch is a terrible thief, but she eats it all not just hides it.


It is awe inspiring to watch a lurcher run and to work too, mine was a demon when it came to hares (she did her cruciate and she has taken time to adjust but is coming back to form)-she always finds them even though I try to avoid walking where I know they are, she is a far better ratter than both my terrier and German hunting dog put together, she is a nightmare with cats BUT has NO hunt/kill instinct with ferrets (not trained by us just a natural thing for her) the odd thing is that if there is a stoat or weasel amongst rabbits (lots round here) she bypasses the rabbits to kill the stoats and weasels.

She has been really hard work in many respects but has always had a reliable recall, is great with people and other dogs she is also very devoted to me and in many ways a one person dog.

Edited to add mine has no saluki in her but the chap that bred her wont keep anything without a recall and wont entertain saluki crosses as they are seen to be aloof and self hunting by many working lurcher men although their stamina is sought after by many


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 January 2014)

Clodagh said:



			Cremedementhe what a stunning bitch, a lot like Sash but smoother haired. Sounds similar too!
Sash has never stolen anything from the table or worktops, anytihng lower is fair game. She usually steals and buries things, she isn't really very interested in food itself. When we have Pony Club Camp here she steals everything and hides it. This summer they had a fire alarm drill and the children left doughnuts out, she took 30 which we found hidden under the hedge!
Alec, watching her work is a privelige, her best pal was an old Harrier bitch we had here, together they were very bad news.
As she came from travellers she is well socialised with dogs and people.
My OH says (apologies for upsetting anyone)
'You can take the dog out of the ***** camp but you can't take the ***** out of the dog.'
Ah well it won't upset you all as is starred out but is similar to crikey!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, you have reminded me, mine's a thief too, think all Lurchers are to be honest as my previous Lurcher (whippet x jrt) was also an adept thief.
The current  one, Daisy, was abandoned on a travelers camp to fend for herself and was nervous of men when we got her.
One particular incident of thieving that sticks in my mind is, we were trying to sell our house, it was clean,tidy and presentable. As presentable as you can get with 3 dogs in the house.
My friend had been fishing and gave us a 9lb trout, I'd gutted it and had taken the head off and anyone who has dealt with large cold dead fish knows how slippery they are.
I picked the head up which promptly flew out of my hand and bounced across the kitchen floor straight into the gob of Daisy who had been standing patiently watching my every move.
She ran off out in to the garden and chewed it up, several minutes later she appeared with no fish head, I thought she'd eaten it all.
About 2 weeks later (this is in June when it's hot) we had yet another viewing of the house by a possible prospective buyer.
I took them out in the garden followed by Daisy, as I was showing them the lovely garden pond and the flowers, Daisy was off round the back of the pond and started digging.
I pretended to ignore it as you do.
A minute later she re appeared carrying the most rotten, smelly, blackened fish head and promptly ate it completely right in front of the people viewing the house, they left and we never did hear anything else from them.
She likes her food "seasoned"


----------



## moppett (1 January 2014)

baileymoo said:



			I have a feathered saluki dog, he's very tall altho I haven't measured him. I didn't have any experience of the breed before I got one and it did shock the hell out of me. I've never known a puppy so destructive and hell bent on ripping the house to shreds. He is an opportunist, will steal any food not 7ft out of reach and doesn't even try and hide the fact. On walks I barely see him, he spends most his time hunting in woods and I would say he is fairly robust but if he stands on a stone he's lame for days. The crap that gets stuck in his ear and tail hair when he goes bush trekking is a nightmare and he cries like a child when I try to remove it. He is ignorant, constantly making noise, disobedient and has a huge separation anxiety.
However, he is the most beautiful creature, so noble and full of himself and i am stopped every time I am out by adoring fans. He is the softest dog I've ever met, they barely smell, he sleeps in my bed, he has never ever shown aggression of any form to anything, he loves kids, his antics are absolutely hilarious and he is literally always up for a cuddle. Yes he hunts, however he doesn't harm our cat and they love together in harmony. You do tend to have heart failure on walks when they bolt (if you can ever find anywhere big enough to let them off!) but I've learnt to relax and enjoy the countryside! They tend to pick a person, and of you are that one person you have a best friend for life. I always said never again however we have just got a greyhound/saluki pup as we are so in love with my saluki. 
Can't post photos on my phone but will when I get home. I'd say go for it!
		
Click to expand...

Baileymoo this post could almost have been written by me with my Ibizan hounds! they both have a tendency to head off after something (deer, hares, rabbits) but not seem to be clever enough to catch me up or find me again on a walk! But for all the downsides there are as many upsides!


----------



## lme (1 January 2014)

We've had 3 salukis and I love them.  Our current saluki, the runt of a litter of show champions, has been with us for 10 years. He failed his puppy training course, never quite got the hang of recall or house training but suits us perfectly as he fits in with our fairly unstructured lifestyle.

Salukis are not like other dogs. They are difficult to train, independent minded, love to chase. bond very closely to 'their' humans and prefer to sleep on a soft sofa (or next to a human). I don't find them difficult but the reason I like them is that they are not like other dogs. In many ways, owning a saluki is more like owning a cat than a typical dog.

Our current saluki rarely goes for walks (he is happy snoozing on the sofa with the occasional gallop around the garden) and only ever goes out on the lead. If he were off the lead and he saw something to chase, he would just take off and get into trouble. He views any food within reach as fair game and has even been known to snatch a sandwich from someone's hand. He is incredibly affectionate, loves to be with people and brilliant with children.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 January 2014)

cremedemonthe said:



			Thanks, you have reminded me, mine's a thief too, think all Lurchers are to be honest as my previous Lurcher (whippet x jrt) was also an adept thief.
The current  one, Daisy, was abandoned on a travelers camp to fend for herself and was nervous of men when we got her.
One particular incident of thieving that sticks in my mind is, we were trying to sell our house, it was clean,tidy and presentable. As presentable as you can get with 3 dogs in the house.
My friend had been fishing and gave us a 9lb trout, I'd gutted it and had taken the head off and anyone who has dealt with large cold dead fish knows how slippery they are.
I picked the head up which promptly flew out of my hand and bounced across the kitchen floor straight into the gob of Daisy who had been standing patiently watching my every move.
She ran off out in to the garden and chewed it up, several minutes later she appeared with no fish head, I thought she'd eaten it all.
About 2 weeks later (this is in June when it's hot) we had yet another viewing of the house by a possible prospective buyer.
I took them out in the garden followed by Daisy, as I was showing them the lovely garden pond and the flowers, Daisy was off round the back of the pond and started digging.
I pretended to ignore it as you do.
A minute later she re appeared carrying the most rotten, smelly, blackened fish head and promptly ate it completely right in front of the people viewing the house, they left and we never did hear anything else from them.
She likes her food "seasoned"
		
Click to expand...

This made me both LOL and nod with recognition . . . our previous lurcher Tilly (staffy/whippet) was an unrepentant thief - could spring onto the kitchen counter from a standstill and would help herself to anything she could find, her snack of choice being a whole block of butter.  More than once she found "seasoned" cadavers while out walking . . . the most memorable being a deer carcass in which she had a really good roll and then helped herself to the smorgasbord of putrifying entrails, etc.  She had REALLY bad diarrhea for about a week after that .

Tilly was very definitely a one-person dog - she attached herself to my youngest daughter Julia - had NO recall once she was on the chase and, as someone else has described, once the chase was over would have run so far (probably after multiple prey) that she would be disoriented/get lost and it might take her hours to find us again.  We stopped walking her off lead in all but the most secure places after we lost her for three hours one day.  She could take birds out of the air (usually fledglings trying out their wings in our garden, but still) and more than once came back to me with a mask of bright red blood around her face having caught a small furry (rabbit, squirrel) out in the woods.

I wouldn't have said she was aloof at the time . . . but she most definitely had an air of independence about her - liked to do her own thing and was very, very difficult to train . . . but she loved her creature comforts and could always be found either on the sofa (preferably on a human's feet), next to a radiator (squished right up against it), in a patch of sunshine or in her crate on a pile of blankets.

Oh, and she once swiped a piece of pizza clean out of a visiting child's hand . . . without a flicker of guilt or shame.

I haven't seen the lad who owns the little pup since NYE, but will approach him when he's next there.  The pup seems quite quiet at the minute and is the most submissive of the three living in their little "den" - the other two are jrt crosses and are both older and more boisterous - they keep knocking her over in their exuberance.  

Watch this space .

P


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 January 2014)

PolarExpress said:



			This made me both LOL and nod with recognition . . . our previous lurcher Tilly (staffy/whippet) was an unrepentant thief - could spring onto the kitchen counter from a standstill and would help herself to anything she could find, her snack of choice being a whole block of butter.  More than once she found "seasoned" cadavers while out walking . . . the most memorable being a deer carcass in which she had a really good roll and then helped herself to the smorgasbord of putrifying entrails, etc.  She had REALLY bad diarrhea for about a week after that .

Tilly was very definitely a one-person dog - she attached herself to my youngest daughter Julia - had NO recall once she was on the chase and, as someone else has described, once the chase was over would have run so far (probably after multiple prey) that she would be disoriented/get lost and it might take her hours to find us again.  We stopped walking her off lead in all but the most secure places after we lost her for three hours one day.  She could take birds out of the air (usually fledglings trying out their wings in our garden, but still) and more than once came back to me with a mask of bright red blood around her face having caught a small furry (rabbit, squirrel) out in the woods.

I wouldn't have said she was aloof at the time . . . but she most definitely had an air of independence about her - liked to do her own thing and was very, very difficult to train . . . but she loved her creature comforts and could always be found either on the sofa (preferably on a human's feet), next to a radiator (squished right up against it), in a patch of sunshine or in her crate on a pile of blankets.

Oh, and she once swiped a piece of pizza clean out of a visiting child's hand . . . without a flicker of guilt or shame.

I haven't seen the lad who owns the little pup since NYE, but will approach him when he's next there.  The pup seems quite quiet at the minute and is the most submissive of the three living in their little "den" - the other two are jrt crosses and are both older and more boisterous - they keep knocking her over in their exuberance.  

Watch this space .

P
		
Click to expand...

lol, yes this sums up sight hounds and especially Saluki crosses perfectly!


----------



## Cluny (3 January 2014)

Lovely to see a thread about Salukis (and crosses).  I've had a few saluki lurchers over the years, all rescues, and all quirky in their own way!  I now have a saluki x sloughi rescue Lurcher who is very firmly bonded with me but is pretty straightforward as long as managed correctly and I also have a pure bred saluki, who we bought direct from his breeder, who was extremely careful with the bloodlines she chose and the rearing of the pups.  

Our boy is a sweetheart but extremely sensitive, he doesn't like change and hates going in the car, on the other hand is fantastic with my two toddlers, very affectionate and a joy to watch running and jumps lie a stag.

Salukis  (and quite a few crosses) are definitely not beginners dogs and are definitely an acquired taste, but I wouldn't be without mine.


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 January 2014)

Saluki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U0H4_YK9K8


----------



## PolarSkye (3 January 2014)

cremedemonthe said:



			Saluki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U0H4_YK9K8

Click to expand...

Just wow.

P


----------



## JosieB (3 January 2014)

always lots on dragon driving  pups on there atm


----------



## twiggy2 (3 January 2014)

I thought all saluki' had feathering


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 January 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			I thought all saluki' had feathering
		
Click to expand...

No, some have but some have short straight flat coats


----------



## twiggy2 (4 January 2014)

oh, i thought they all had feathered ears and tail, learn something new everyday


----------



## Cluny (4 January 2014)

JosieB said:



			always lots on dragon driving  pups on there atm
		
Click to expand...

The sellers address isn't by any chance Co Durham is it?


----------



## LMR (5 January 2014)

This is my Saluki X rescue. 

http://s1013.photobucket.com/user/louiseritchie/library/

He is absolutely lovely but is a monster with food. As soon as your eye is off the food his nose is straight in there. He is very loving and always wants attention. He lets you know when he's not happy as he whines. Training has been ok, I have to constantly keep reminding him about the basic commands. If I leave it for a day he then knows nothing. He doesn't need a lot of exercise but has plenty of energy when we go for walks then slleeps most of the time in the house. His recall is good if he is not interested in something bit once he has set sail he will go look at what he wants then come back. So for now I let him off for only a small period. 

I have only had him 3 months so I think his recall will improve. Henloves people and playing with other dogs. He doesn't hunt and even tried playing with OHs cats which after a quick swipe he lost interest. 

He can be quite picky about who he listens to, for example my brother he doesn't listen to at all.


----------



## JosieB (7 January 2014)

The whippet saluki crosses are sold.. cant see where they we from now, were only 60... the saluki greyhound mixes are in Co Durham,,  two purebred saluki litters on there, Norfolk and Northumberland..  was suprised they are both priced £200  when silly designer crosses are three times that..


----------



## Cluny (7 January 2014)

JosieB said:



			The whippet saluki crosses are sold.. cant see where they we from now, were only 60... the saluki greyhound mixes are in Co Durham,,  two purebred saluki litters on there, Norfolk and Northumberland..  was suprised they are both priced £200  when silly designer crosses are three times that..
		
Click to expand...


There is a reason those Co Durham Salukis are cheap, the words "bargepole" and "don't touch" spring to mind!


----------



## Blanche (12 January 2014)

If anyone is interested in a Saluki x there is one on Hereford and Worcester Animal Rescue Facespace page . 

https://www.facebook.com/hwanimalrescue?fref=ts

Cute little Whippet , a sweet  Staff..... I could go on. Go on , you know you want to .


----------



## Goldenstar (12 January 2014)

My mum and dad have lurcher she saluki crossed I think with a bedlinton terrier ( a Favorite of the travellers round here .
MrGS and I found her one Sunday afternoon at the side of the road emaciated and non wieghtbearing on one hind leg we caught her (not easy I was on crutches and she would not entertain MrGs going near) took to the vet she had a dislocated hip which was fixed and my mum and dad took her they where down to one dog and their lab was lonely .
She's black with funky brown feathering most of which drops out in summer , they did have some recall issues at first but she's good now and would run away if something scared her she still hates brooms do any sort .
She loves other dog and is great with them and is great on the lead with my tiny elderly mother they adore her she adores them and MrGS and I , it's almost like she knows we rescued her.
I definatly would look for a saluki tupe lurcher if I decided to get a lurcher .


----------

